# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Cruising around the world

## Cliff

Link to fist leg of our World Cruise: http://cliffphotos.com/SeabournSojou...ldCruise1.html

----------


## Petri

Nice photos and fascinating trip!  I'm not sure if I could spend so much time on a ship but I wouldn't mind doing the same trip in a week by flying, such a flying nerd :-)

I totally agree that Sydney has positioned the cruise ships well for visits, right there with the famous bridge and opera house and nice view of the CBD.  Some cruise ships go to a harbour behind the bridge which must be a second class place to the Circular Quay you used.  For the people who want to see something a bit, there are plenty of ferries to go around Sydney and e.g. visit Manly beach (which is better than Bondi).  With all the coastal areas and green parks arrival/departure must look great, too.

----------

